# Treating People Right



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Just came up from the shop and called a customer about his 1998 Exmark he dropped off today. He's been a good customer and has turned into a friend. Had hip replacement surgery last July and was out of commission until almost October. He called me every week, just to check up on me and see if I needed anything. While I was out of commission, his Exmark started really using oil. There was nothing I could do for him because I couldn't even walk, so I told him he might want to take it to the big Kohler Dealer in Tupelo to see if he's close to blowing it up.

He did... They told him they checked it out and that 1,100 hour CH 25 Command Pro was shot and it was $1,850 for a new engine and $600 in labor to install, $2,450 total. He told me what they said and I said (in my usual eloquent way) "BS... let me get on my feet and I'll look at this Spring". Just finished a compression test on it. 120PSI on the right --- 115PSI on the left. Leak Down test was about 8%. Not a drop of burnt oil on either plug. 

The horizontal CH25 on that older Exmark drives the deck clutch off the crankshaft and uses a flywheel "stub shaft" to drive the pump motors. Any time you're running a stub shaft, they are prone to flywheel oil seal leaks because of harmonic vibration. Lifted the safety flap and sure enough oil soaked crud packed all over the debris screen and blower housing. I need to drop some UV dye in the oil and hit it with a black light gun to make sure the pan is not leaking also. CH25 doesn't run a pan gasket (just sealer), the pan bolts might have worked a little loose over the last 27 years.... Just called him and said "$10 in parts, $50 to pull the engine and replace both crank seals, but it's another $240 to wash the damn engine to where I can work on it $300 total

Somebody at that Dealership needs a good thumpin' 

BTW... I you ever come across an engine with a 1/2" of baked on oil crud all over it. Get it hot and soak it down for about 20 minutes with a $4 can of Easy-Off oven cleaner and then hit it with a good pressure washer. That aluminum block will shine like a new nickel


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

In the continuing saga of the CH25/Exmark, neither crank seal was leaking. It was the hoses/clamps running from the oil filter base to the oil cooler. 

*REPAIR COST*
_Parts_
12" - Hi-temp transmission hose - $2
4 - SS 1/2", PEX crimp clamps - $2
1/2oz - UV dye - $3
2qts - SAE 30wt - $8
1 - Kohler oil filter $5
PARTS COST = $20

_Labor_
1hr - 10yo neighbor kid for washing - $10
1hr - shop labor - $50
3 slices - Domino's Meat Lovers pizza for the 10 year old to fight off Union labor organizing attempt - $N/C
LABOR COST = $60

_Tax _
State of MS cut at 6% on parts *AND* labor
TAX COST = $4.80

TOTAL INVOICE = $84.80

Customer savings over local Dealer replacing engine and 1 free courtesy slice of cold Domino's Meat Lovers pizza
*$2,450 - $84.80 = $2,365.20*


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Outstanding report. Thanks for the follow-up. We learn a lot from your posts. Nice shop BTW.


----------



## daytime dave (May 8, 2020)

Yes, I liked the engine cleaning tip. Thank you.


----------



## jpdriver1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Well done


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Interesting report Bob. You strike me as the type that understands a lot more than just replacing parts. Like you, I have a (home made) leak down tester and I am just a home taught "mechanic" that at times I understand more about how engines work than the "professionals". I have no trouble paying $$ per hour when I know who I am paying really understands how engines and hydraulics work. But like you, don't throw $$ costs at me just because all you can do is replace parts.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It’s good to know there are still some honest mechanics out there. I had an alternator replaced at the dealer once; they charged me almost $1,200. I was not happy. 

100,000kms later it needed to be replaced again. This time I did it myself. It took me 10 minutes to take it off. Then i got it repaired for $100 at a local alternator and starter shop. 10 minutes to put it back on. 

With that and a few other bad experiences, I have just taken to doing all my repairs myself. I get better results and save an enormous amount of money.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The worst downside of being a mechanic for 50+ years is when the wife says.... "My cars making a funny noise"

It don't matter if the water pump fell off in the road, she expects it fixed in 15 minutes and you can't even think about telling her to take it to a regular shop.

Forget 40% mark up on parts and $50 an hour for labor. *I* have to buy the parts at retail and swap my labor for something like the burnt crisp meatloaf I got the other night (probably because she was on the phone complaining about something I did, or didn't do). Any other scenario involving a 3rd party repair would generate an enormous amount of "background noise".

She told me last week the two worst things about me is:
1) I don't listen
2) Some other crap she was babbling about.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

35 year plus carpenter. Same thing applies! 



Bob Driver said:


> The worst downside of being a mechanic for 50+ years is when the wife says.... "My cars making a funny noise"
> 
> It don't matter if the water pump fell off in the road, she expects it fixed in 15 minutes and you can't even think about telling her to take it to a regular shop.
> 
> ...


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

and I thought I was the only one that copped an earful!!.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Its okay universal, work my regular job, my “after hours job” and have to repair all the vehicles and equipment, plus do our bookkeeping, corporate taxes and personal taxes. I’m tired. But I persevere.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

My beautiful loving wife is a Filipina. When she describes the noise she hears the car is making, she makes foreign sounds that I don't understand. True story! I have to go out and start the car and drive it so that I can hear the noise myself, because her GRRR GRRR GRRR translates to thumpita thumpita thumpita which is very different.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> My beautiful loving wife is a Filipina. When she describes the noise she hears the car is making, she makes foreign sounds that I don't understand. True story! I have to go out and start the car and drive it so that I can hear the noise myself, because her GRRR GRRR GRRR translates to thumpita thumpita thumpita which is very different.


My wife always has the radio cranked up, so she doesn’t know anything’s wrong until all the dash lights light up like a Christmas tree. Fortunately, I drive with the radio off and just listen to the car as I drive.


----------

